# Need Christmas Spirit?



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Great video! I love the night parades. 

What an excellent way to boost an awareness, eh?!!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I love this Org. They do amazing work.  Thanks for the link!


----------

